# Sales figures for Canon bodies and lenses



## Eric Bowers (Sep 14, 2010)

This is a topic that I've wondered about for awhile but can never find any information about on the web. For instance, I wonder how many 5D Mark 2s have been churned off the assembly line versus the original 5D. Based on just my own observation, the Mark 2 has sold like hotcakes and probably easily eclipsed the sales totals of the original. But like I said I can find no source of information that would confirm or refute my observations. 

I'm also curious as to how many extra 5D IIs have been manufactured in comparison to the 5D "classic." Seems like Canon doesn't care for any of us to know these things, for some reason. 

I'm also curious as to the hidden meanings in Canon SLR body serial numbers, as in I wish we could determine the month/year of a body's manufacture. 

If anyone has any tips or industry facts to share, please do.


----------

